# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Undersea Station

## Gamerprinter

After creating the deck plan for a manta submersible (and already posted in the Finished Maps forum). Then I created a completely 3D crab maintenance vehicle. Now these submersibles need a place to be used. So I decided to work on a 3D/vector hybrid undersea station for a colony, minining operation, aquafarm, industrial complex or other purpose.

Although I created 2 not-quite-geodesic domes in 3D, most of the facility, I think will be built into a sea mount, with only parts sticking out as domes into the water.

Work-in-progress...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next update on what I'm calling Neptune Station. I decided to cut-out the  center of the geodesic domes to better show the interiors. I'm designing this at 72 x 72 inches for 1 inch equals 10 feet scale. I also plan to create a full 3D terrain of a seamount that this station sits upon. I will also create some towers and other structures that will sit between the habitable extensions built upon the rock of the seamount itself. I'm keeping one geodesic dome, just to show one, and it is for an observation platform (think "park") so obscuring its interior is less an issue.

Moving right along...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next update.

Both the Marine Laboratory and the Hydroponics pylons consist of pillars containing multiple levels with specific aquarium/labs below the marine lab and food sources and other plants grown for community consumption - I might include sample additional levels for each.

I used examples from my Sea Symbol set to fill the aquariums in the marine laboratory.

Although I stated the observation platform is less critical, its important to the undersea community and used as a park, a school room, concert hall, for religious services, marriages, funerals, etc. So its very meaningful psychologically.

Moving right along...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next update. I might still do the terrain in 3D, but for now just did stacked beveled shapes.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Last update to the undersea station for tonight - main dome: the start of a hospital, across the aisle is the confinement area, to the south of that will be main security office. Maintenance is up towards the top with its own elevator down to industrial operations (air filtration, desalination plant, powerplant, and more). The very top is like a restaurant with a kitchen on the wall opposite the stairs to second level. Moving right along.

I raided some past maps, including commissions for stuff like the hospital beds, powerplants, cellblox jail units, etc.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm detailing the community level of the main habitat dome (the largest dome). I've added to the hospital, put in walls for the security office, dropped in Cellblox jail units, and have placed labels for intentions on certain chambers. What else do I need?

Note, this is a multi-leveled structure with round levels beneath this one. The first one contains cargo storage with refrigeration facilities and more, the next 2 (possibly 3) levels are habitat - apartments for bachelors and families (outermost apartments are upscale with windows to exterior), the lower level(s) contain industrial operations: engineering, desalination plant, small nuclear powerplant, water treatment, etc.

Anyway, I want to adequetely service the community on the top level, so what else should go there?

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Last update for tonight. I made the wall sections within the larger chambers permanently attached to the main walls. I added doors. Though still need to add sink units, I've begun to place toilets, to show that "facilities will be plentiful" here.

I added a fully gym with tread-climbers, bicycle exercisers, weight machines, a punching bag, a free weight set and a mat for floor exercises and martial arts/wrestling training.

Next to the gym, I started a sauna, toilet/showers, and hot tub area for the gym and public use.

Other areas are labeled, though unfurnished, like a bar/lounge, just below the dining/kitchen area at the top of the main habitat dome.

I've still got to come up with ideas for those other chambers.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I included stairs to a second floor, even though I haven't figured out what all the rooms on this level will be. At this point, however, I am considering the second floor to serve as a university for marine biology and oceanography post graduate degrees (and extensions from various universities). I've also decided to include a book store/gift shop, a hair salon - I need 2 more concept ideas for this level.﻿

----------


## Domino44

This is so awesome! If I could volunteer to go to a station like this I think I would do it!

----------


## Gamerprinter

As a kid watching Jacque Cousteau, I thought I wanted to be an oceanographer or marine biologist when I grew up. Until high school when I realized all the math involved, especially oceanography, and I'm no math wiz, and opted to get away from the sciences. Though I too would work at a station like this if allowed, and if such existed.

----------


## Bogie

Beautiful map GP.  My main concern is that the designers of the research station thought they would need a brig large enough to house 8 inmates!

----------


## Larb

Perhaps they use it as a temporary lockup for drunks. Or maybe they need somewhere to put any murderous splicers... =P

Underwater themed maps are sadly a bit underused so it has been nice to watch this develop.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Almost done with the main level - one area (south of the Gym on the east side of the main dome), I don't know what best should go there. Zoom in to see the labels and details placed in all the other rooms.

----------


## Gamerprinter

@Bogie - I think there is a station residential population of several hundred, perhaps up to 500 people. Because I've determined that this is a science station and an extension site for several universities, this might be associated with some world organization, like the UN, and not a nationalistic site. So I think this station serves somewhat as a headquarters for multiple undersea sites in the area. So some of those inmates might come from other undersea installations and held here until their court date on the surface.

@Larb - I've never seen a full undersea installation map, so whether it will be underused or not, I decided that one should exist - its existence might inspire games for GMs to try.

----------


## Daelin

Great and fun map, GP!

One question, though: toilets, side-by-side, with no screen or barrier between them... uhm, awkward, maybe?

----------


## Gamerprinter

I might stick in dividers, but ever been on a Navy ship or a prison?

----------


## Larb

If it has a lot of civilian personnel I suspect they would add dividers to make life as "normal" as possible. Otherwise there would be constant complaints. I know I'd complain.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm done with this level of the map. I plan to create the floors for warehouse/maintenance shop, 3 or more habitat levels with living suites and bunk rooms with a tv lounge/rec center on each level, and industrial operations level with all the systems (sewage/water treatment, powerplant, etc.) I will also include 1 sample level for hydroponics and marine lab, before I am done.

I even included full stalls for anywhere there is more than one toilet in the same room!

I changed the Security area. I moved the main front office into that empty area of the previous maps - added some walls for main office south of front office, limited access to brig, and backroom with interrogation room, break room and ready room.

Onto the other levels...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

This is the second floor of the main primary habitat zone, what lies at the end of the stairs in the dining area. Graduate courses for both oceanographic and marine biological studies as extension courses from various world universities. Large restrooms, janitor closet, offices for faculty, 4 large tiered classrooms, a laboratory, and a large bronze dolphin.

On to the lower levels, next is Maintenance Bay/Warehousing...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Neptune Station maintenance bay and warehousing level located beneath the main level of the primary habitat dome, accessed via the floor elevator. To the left bottom quarter is the maintenance bay with a service desk office and male and female restrooms (more to do). To the right bottom quarter is the inventory control office, cold storage unit, garbage catch bin from chutes throughout complex and trash compactor on very bottom left. Between the garbage and office is the parking spots for the upright forklifts (stand not sit, smaller footprint). The upper half of the area is inventory storage divided by department. Still need to add to maintenance area, and then tons of cargo for warehouse yet to do.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Silly me, I had to move the garbage bin to the other side, and I also flipped the inventory and maintenance from one side to the other, as well as a change in the warehouse area - duh, I have elevators to contend with!?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Neptune Station - Maintenance Bay & Inventory Warehouse is complete. Upper half is inventory warehouse divided by department. An elevator passes this level. Bottom left has inventory control office, cold storage, main garbage/trash bin from chutes throughout complex with trash compactor, and parking spaces for 3 upright forklifts. Also cleaning car with vaccuum, carpet shampooer, tile floor sweeper at bottom center just down from the floor elevator. Bottom right is Service Desk office, maintenance bay with toolboxes, lift mechanism, work table and parts bins. Restrooms right of the service office. Also habitat level elevators pass this way. Oh, and 2 escape pods are on either side, these capsules have a 10 person capacity each that are jettisoned away from station and bouyant so floats to surface with beacon.

Habitat levels next...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Neptune Undersea Science Station - first habitat level (beneath the warehouse/maint level), I have yet to place doors, interior walls for bathrooms, suite walls for the outer ring of chambers, and the furnishings, but the basic structure is revealed. I see the inside ring of chambers with 2 per room, college dormitory style, though each will have a small restroom with shower. The outer ring of chambers are suites with small living room, bathroom, childs room and master bedroom, intended for a family of 3 to 4 individuals. So I figure each level holds about 80 people, there's 2 extra lifepods per level per population for safety. The center is the recreation center, and I figured this and the next 3 levels are identical (except those not having extended domes). This rec center has a DJ disco nightclub especially for the students (each rec center holds a different entertainment venue). The extended dome here is not an upscale suite as the others will be, this one is a public observation room. Some people might be queasy about being on top of a tall seamount, so this dome gives a sense of being at the bottom (ground level) since it sits on the seamount itself - for psychological relief.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

One more update for the night (morning), added interior walls, put in restroom floors - the restrooms in the "suites" are a bit tight but I only stick in showers, not tubs. I think this works. I tried a couple other room configurations, and this was the "best". Tomorrow I'll furnish this.

----------


## Jaxilon

This is really cool GP. Thanks for sharing this and taking me on an undersea voyage  :Smile:

----------


## Chick

This is extremely well done, right down to the correct fins on the fishes  :Smile: 

I do wonder why a station this size needs 8 brig cells.  Is crime rampant?  :Smile: 

Looking forward to the rest  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Boy, that was a bear to furnish this - I think I'm going to avoid creating identical rooms in circular buildings in the future if I can. Alrighty, all room have furnishings. Suites have a kitchen - fridge, stove, microwave and sink, kitchen table; fold-out couch for kids sleeping, master bedroom with queen sized bed and dresser, and restroom. Smaller chambers have 2 single beds, table, and bathroom.

I created a second habitat level, sans the dome extension, and this one with a swimming pool for a rec center Why a pool in a sea complex? Well at 480 feet of water, few really want to swim out there - if you jump into the moon pool for a swim, you're likely to get hypothermia.

@Chick - I'm thinking that this is a world government or UN type organization controlled facility and considered a headquarters for smaller stations, mining operations, aqua farms and other undersea facilities in the same region - most of them lack sufficient brig cells, so if trouble brews, the security here is sent by manta sub to collect the troublemakers and incarcerate them here, until a court date and then they are transferred to a full prison facility if sentenced.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Neptune Station - habitat levels (the next two plus some fixes on all): Beneath the previous two levels are one that features a movie lounge, and after doing it, its as large as any movie theater. The second of these two is a playground level. Note this level as features the first of 2 upscale suites located inside the dome. I figure the site manager and perhaps the chief scientist and their families use the dome suites.

Of the fixes, I realized while working on these two levels that I missed placing doors on all of the bathrooms in the habitat levels so got them in for all habitat levels. Also while doing the rec center I realized that there was no public restroom for guests of the rec center that aren't sharing that level for their living space, so that wide wall section next to the entry hall to the rec center was perfect for placing 2 double stall restrooms. I also added to the DJ niteclub level with a bar, stools and a TV screen.

I won't post the fixed versions of the previous two levels, but once I'm completely done, I will post all finals as a single album on its own thread.

Two habitat levels to do and then the Industrial Operations level. I was hoping to finish this tonight, but it looks like one more day...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I was going to do 2 more habitat levels, but I think I've got enough, and I want to get this done. This, the last habitat level I'm doing has for a rec center something fun for all ages (with adult supervision), and a very practical application. This is a Manta Sub Trainer Simulator with holographic projection screen. Servos and actuators sensitive to simulator sub controls can move the entire simulator to tilt and turn on yaw, even vibrate to simulate unsual conditions (moving through a methane plume) or over a sinkhole of freshwater. The simulator can lift nearly to the ceiling then suddenly drop. I thought this was a fun idea!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The final and lowest level of the main habitat dome structure is - Industrial Operations level, where station systems are kept. A small nuclear powerplant powers the complex cooled by seawater (as seen thru the glass channel from the wall and surrounding the reactor.) The heating system is tied to the coolant seawater. A sewage treatment facility lies south of the powerplant. A desalination processor lies due north with its glass topped channel of incoming water. The oxygen scrubber/air filtration system lies southwest of the powerplant. A systems management office lies to the east, near the maintenance elevator and restrooms. Other systems including back-up generators surround it.

I still plan to create a couple of under levels for the Hydroponics dome and the Marine Laboratory dome, but they are smaller and should be easily enough to contrive. That's for tomorrow.

Almost done...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Had some family issues to deal with today, so I didn't get to the smaller dome under levels. While I plan to release properly scaled VT-ready versions to offer as an inexpensive product at DTRPG, along with a full write-up and gazetteer for the entire complex into an illustrated PDF, I had a Traveller fanzine editor contact me asking if I would submit this as content at freelancertraveller.com - and I'm open to that as well (no pay, of course). I still have to finish this for anything to happen.

----------


## Gamerprinter

In no particular order, here are the first two under levels beneath the Marine Laboratory dome. One is the Oceanographic & Marine Cartography lab, with detection devices for pressure variances, seismic activity, changing salinity levels, volcanic activity, currents, etc (and the marine lab dome's restrooms). The second dome is for cetacean studies especially dolphin training and tagging. I'll create 2 more marine sub levels, then 4 hydroponic sub levels and this project is done.﻿

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Neptune Station: The last two under levels of the Marine Laboratory - an aquarium center with isolated sealife species for study. And the second level is an artificial "deep water smoker" to study lifeforms that survive under incredible pressure in water that is 650 F.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Trying to get this done. Here are 3 under levels of the Hydroponics Lab - one with seedlings of various produce plants, one with produce plants growing and being harvested, and one with aqua-farm science, testing various nutrients, disease control to aid local aqua farms to be more successful. One more under level to do, the agri-science department with the hydroponics restrooms. Then I'll be done - and make an album with all corrected maps in one place... almost there.

GP

----------


## KhorsKan

It's perfect!
It is really a very beautiful work and titanic!
It is complete and imaginative.

Thank you very much!!

When another set ?  :Wink:

----------

